# اخواني هل فيه شركات تبيع مكائن الـ cnc في السعودية



## vip.saher (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني هل فيه شركات تبيع مكائن الـ cnc
في المملكة العربيه السعوديه
انا من المدينة المنورة
ياريت تدلوني 
مكينة حفر على الخشب البلاستك والفلين
مقاسها 2.44 * 1.22
اكون لكم من الشاكرين​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

أخي ارسلت لك رساله على موضوعك السابق


----------



## shehab2sky (12 أبريل 2009)

نعم أخى يوجد ماكينات مشايهة منها ما يعمل على الفوم و غيره بتقنية CNC لدى شركة shenzhen bei chuan machinery co.,ltd 
szbcm

بالتوفيق أخى
بامناسية أنا متخصص فى CNC و مستعد للتعاون [email protected]


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

انا اعمل فى شركه تبيع ماكينات cnc فى مصر وممكن تبعت لك المكن اللى انت عاوزه للتواصل هذا رقم تليفونى 0100225563 وهذا ايميلى [email protected]


----------

